
Everything Good Has Already Been Invented - nate
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathankontny/2016/05/05/everything-good-has-already-been-invented/#11871fe35776
======
gjvc
[http://patentlyo.com/patent/2011/01/tracing-the-quote-
everyt...](http://patentlyo.com/patent/2011/01/tracing-the-quote-everything-
that-can-be-invented-has-been-invented.html)

